# (rant) Why is everything so expensive!?!?



## bills_zpam (Sep 22, 2011)

So I lived in Brooklyn when I bought the car, and used to park it on the street. It kinda got messed up. Well, I've been in the burbs for over two years, so I'm finally biting the bullet and getting everything fixed. Mostly scratches and dings, but:
OEM Grille: $153.
OEM Hood Scoop: $328.
OEM Fender: $943. (They found one for $77, but when they called, it was gone.)
I almost felt bad for the guy at the body shop. He really seemed embarrassed by the prices. (Although when he totaled it all up, he told me that when this was done, I'd better just keep it in the garage for the next 20 years.)
But seriously, the radiator grille is a 6X6 piece of plastic. $153?? Why is every little piece of a $33K car $500-$1000?
I'm really convinced that they sold this thing at a loss, knowing that they would make it up on the parts. I think I figured that last year, I probably spent about $1200 on gas, but $4000 on maintenance and repairs. At least next month's payment is the last, so that frees up $6K a year to keep the thing running, right?


----------



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

I looked at an 06' C6 coupe and the insurance was almost 250$ less a year than the goat. Insurance agent said it was because the GTO is rare and Pontiac doesn't exist anymore. I'm not sure how much truth there is to that. As far as they're concerned, about 250$ dollars worth so w/e ha.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Hi fellow new yorker. have you ever heard of ebay.... All the parts you need are there. dont let a mechanic get the parts they will double or triple the price and if your in a spot you can get the parts you need in your color. Just make sure who ever you get them from understands that you need a part with no scratches and dents.


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

Seriously? Did you not do any research before buying this car? 

1. Built for only 3 years, plus Pontiac is gone. Parts are only going to get harder to find and more expensive. 

2. Built in Australia. Most body parts you need are going to come from there. Shipping is pretty pricey. 

Your best bet, probably find these things on the boards or eBay and sell the car. 


Sent from my mind using telekinesis.


----------



## CptJames32 (Jun 22, 2012)

Or you can just go to a junk yard or search the forums for your parts. You would be surprised what you can find in a junk yard that is still in good condition.


----------



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

As for price comparison lets consider Mercedes. My last vehicle was C32 AMG. The parts were extremely expensive OEM compared to GTO parts. Aftermarket? How does long tube headers for $2500 sound? Not talking a system with cats and all. Just headers...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

These cars were marketed to those in the 40K a year middle aged buyers. Those are more inclined with deeper pockets.
Now, some 8 years later Junior is purchasing these things at less than half of the sticker.

Most parts come from Aussie land since the Monaro is the foundation of this car. GTO only was around a short time. Limited supply of parts. Shipping of parts and availability issue. All drive parts up.

Most owners of these cars haven't a clue on the upkeep nor the expense involved. All they know is its a hot car with power. This is the driving factor to purchase one. Then the many buy ones that others dumped cause they got their jollies out of and didn't want to financially up keep it.

Junior comes along and "needs" it. Junior buys someone else's problem. Junior can't afford it cause he is dumping his $$ in gas and pu$$y. To cut costs Junior takes it to Pep Boys. Pimple faced mechanic sees it and has never worked on one and is dying to monkey with it. He thinks he fixed it. Junior takes off to learn pimple faced mechanic made it worse. Junior now has to shell out more $$ to get it fixed. Junior simmers. Junior posts in here how to fix it and why are parts so expensive.

Body parts? Kings Ransom. Limited availability. Parts are no longer manufactured. Must go aftermarket. Mr aftermarket man sees he is the only one re-producing the parts.... Mr Aftermarket man makes a killing at others expense knowing he has the market cornered. 

Bottom line....... buy a Honda.


----------



## bills_zpam (Sep 22, 2011)

So 4 1/2 weeks later, I finally got it back. Worth. Every. Penny. It looks better than it was new. (Sooo much better than the factory paint job.) Maybe I'll take some pics & post them, but right now, it really needs to spend some quality time on the charger.

The guys were good to me - they did manage to find an aftermarket fender after all. I hear what all of you are saying about Ebay, and I might try it if I had a normal car, but with this, it's a crapshoot. Better to just spend the money.

I kept the stock look except (I went back and forth on this one) for the plastic part on the rear that with GTO on it. I decided not to replace it, and just had them paint it with the rest of the car. That actually was a good call - it doesn't look like some cheap plastic tacked to the bottom of the car, it actually looks like part of the car now. Just saying..

I guess my original point was that there is some price-gouging on someone's part going on here. No way that they would sell it for what they sold it for it everything really cost that much.

But at this point, I'm just happy to have it back. I am a torque addict. The only problem is that I'm afraid to take it anywhere now. And GMAC sent the title a week ago, so now, it's all mine!

For what it's worth, I've hated every Honda I've ever driven, but I did consider getting a Legacy as a daily driver. The only problem is that my wife insists that I can't have a car that I don't drive. I guess it's not the worst thing in the world, even though it does get me in trouble with the local po-pos...


----------



## nomiss05 (Jul 12, 2012)

GTO JUDGE said:


> These cars were marketed to those in the 40K a year middle aged buyers. Those are more inclined with deeper pockets.
> Now, some 8 years later Junior is purchasing these things at less than half of the sticker.
> 
> Most parts come from Aussie land since the Monaro is the foundation of this car. GTO only was around a short time. Limited supply of parts. Shipping of parts and availability issue. All drive parts up.
> ...



how come you kept calling me junior? That isnt my name 

I just finished insurance on my new 05. monday its going to the shop for a full checkup and fluid change. hope the guy before me didnt leave me with a horror story.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I specifically bought my GTO because I liked the way it felt as a DD better then the C5. I also 'assumed' it had to be cheaper to maintain. I was dead wrong and learned it fast. Miss my GTO but its much cheaper to own a Corvette.

Limited production means less money for companies to make aftermarket parts. Shipping from Assie to us is pricey. I believe the Assie money is worth more then ours.

Also I think GM is just raping their customers as well. 

Examples... OEM 05/06 GTO pads all around are $300 compared to a C5Z06 at $125. And guess what... the C5 front pads fit so why is the GTO 'branded' one more?

05/06 rotors all around is $650+. C5Z06 is $235 for blanks... $285 for drilled/slotted.

Upgrading my C5Z suspension to C6Z06 is only $250 for shocks and structs all around and swys front and rear for $200. Would need end links as well but they are only $27 each.

You can barely by SensaTracks for that price for the GTO.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

GTO JUDGE is right. These are not cheap toys. Always do your research first and if you can't afford to fix them, then don't buy them. If yours or anybody's is not a daily driver, then insurance wise you can get full coverage classic car insurance for them from Grundy at considerable savings. Rates will vary depending on age and location.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I have also had a need to get a complete front fascia body repair done on my 06 BOM. I first checked aftermarket parts and only found SAP grills and inserts and Halo headlights NEW from Ebay. There was also a used Bumper Cover for a good price but was unsure if all of the mounting clips were in good shape for proper fit so I only went with the NEW parts available from authorized GM parts distributor. I then tried Salvage Yards and OE GM Parts distributors. I went with the OE NEW parts source (GM Parts - Genuine Replacement GM Parts - New GM Parts ) for Bumper Cover, Upper Radiator Brace, Energy absorber, Impact bar and Energy absorber. The parts total was $1850 which I bought and then went to a Body Shop specializing in Classic Cars. I got a quote for installing and painting the parts for $1,500.
This was a reasonable cost for repairing my GTO but I had to do the extra work of sourcing the entire repair. I found that if you just get a Body Shop to quote the whole job, the parts will be very expensive since the shop has to do the legwork to source these hard to find parts and then they add their markup.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My co-worker wrecked my GTO. I found it cheaper to buy a whole front clip and replace the parts that I needed VS buying them all new. Something just don't matter used and some do.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd wager there are maybe 20,000 of these left now. Insurance for me isn't bad and by keeping the exterior low key (no hood scoops, racing stripes and try to keep the exhaust reasonable) it is not netting me interest with the local police. I see a lot of posts of people that just got this car and are going to pop a big blower on it or something and have no idea what it's going to take to keep it out of the ditch or pay all the expenses.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

nomiss05 said:


> how come you kept calling me junior? That isnt my name
> 
> I just finished insurance on my new 05. monday its going to the shop for a full checkup and fluid change. hope the guy before me didnt leave me with a horror story.


Junior= youngster. Many Juniors are driving them now. Many of those Juniors can't afford a piece of a$$ let alone parts for the car. But hey.... I gots me a GTO. You are only a junior once.... then ya graduate to senior. It SUX. lol

Bones creek when ya stand up, your mind says move your body says not yet. That car you had at one time you had no problem lowering yourself into now its a pain in the arze and ya don't wanna drive it cause ya gots ta contort yourself gettin in it....... SENIOR. I wish I could be a junior now with the wisdom of a senior. :willy:


----------



## nomiss05 (Jul 12, 2012)

im 25. I laught cause everything you described, fit me haha


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ahhhh, we were all young once. The lucky ones get to be old.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Parts are expensive.

But a C6 isn't that much cheaper (a C5 on the other hand is another story).

Best car to own and maintain that is still relatively modern is a late model C5. They are also the best for racing.

However, once you get past fixing up a GTO (suspension bits for one) the car tends to be pretty reliable. Just don't get in an accident as your insurance will go up as your insurance company gets raped on fixing your car.

I hope to keep mine as a DD long enough to either sell it or turn it into a race car (depends on if I get married in the next two-three years or not).


----------



## Monaro CV6 (Oct 29, 2010)

A lot of parts for them are the same as VT & VX commodores in Australia. Fenders (guards in Australia) are very cheap, in fact you can get non genuine chinese ones. Check ebay.com.au and search VT commodore and for some trim bits, seach VY & VZ commodore.. Postage might cost a bit but you will still finish in front.

Geoff


----------



## aikidoshadow (Oct 16, 2012)

I had a Saturn ION Redline before this, the prices aren't much different (but you're paying for a Saturn) and the engine has 100 times the aftermarket. You gotta play to win.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

aikidoshadow said:


> I had a Saturn ION Redline before this, the prices aren't much different (but you're paying for a Saturn) and the engine has 100 times the aftermarket. You gotta play to win.


My friend just sold his ION RL for a Sky RL. The ION was dirt cheap to maintnain because its the same as the Cobalt SS/SC with just different interior and body panels.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

aikidoshadow said:


> I had a Saturn ION Redline before this, the prices aren't much different (but you're paying for a Saturn) and the engine has 100 times the aftermarket. You gotta play to win.


Is there really "100 times the afermarket" for an Ecotec 4 cyl. vs. an LSX series V8?


----------



## aikidoshadow (Oct 16, 2012)

jpalamar said:


> My friend just sold his ION RL for a Sky RL. The ION was dirt cheap to maintnain because its the same as the Cobalt SS/SC with just different interior and body panels.


The LSJ is a great engine, it would be cheap to maintain by its plain durability, but the cobalt and the ION don't share much more than the engine...the intake and MAF, all the body interior and all the body exterior are different. 

My buddy has a monster Solstice but he keeps having to engineer his own race parts. Your friend will find more of those same difficulties with the Sky and the kappa platform which has less aftermarket than the deltas did. At least the LNF will have parts from the Cobalt, but the engines had little slight differences between the two.



HP11 said:


> Is there really "100 times the afermarket" for an Ecotec 4 cyl. vs. an LSX series V8?


My bad, I meant the LSX has the backing, the deltas only have two or three real vendors anymore and most race ready things are one off builds or specialized by one company.


----------

